# Davy Jones' locker.



## Quake 3

Bonjour tout le monde.
Cette fois-ci, il me semble que je suis face à un vrai idiome, voici la phrase qu'il me faut traduire et je fais appel à toute personne maîtrisant bien l'anglais pour m'aider à m'en sortir! Comment traduiriez-vous cette phrase? :
*'Got me a condo in Davy Jone's locker.'​*
C'est bien sûr *Davy Jone's locker* qui me pose problème ici.
Merci infiniment!


----------



## spikie

Davy Jone's Locker is a poetic reference to the ocean.

to get a 'condo in Davy Jone's Locker' is a way to say someone's drowned at sea.


----------



## edwingill

It is a "graveyard" at the bottom of the ocean


----------



## Quake 3

Oh I see... very interesting. I don't think we have in French a phrase or figure of speech to say that. Is there someone capable of finding a possible way to translate it in French? I have to say it's quite difficult! 
But thanks a lot, thanks to you, even if I can't translate it yet, I've just learnt a poetic reference!


----------



## kiwi-di

> C'est bien sûr *Davy Jone's  locker* qui me pose problème ici.


The locker belongs to Davy Jone*s* - therefore Davy Jones'  locker


----------



## edwingill

I think the expression is  Davy Jone*s's* Locker


----------



## Jocaste

Dans la version française du film (qui est très bien au passage ), _Davy Jones' Locker_ a été traduit par _l'antre de Davy Jones_.


----------



## Yepok

Oui, j'ai repéré aussi _l'antre de Davy Jones_ dans le film que tu ne cites pas, et je me suis demandé combien de Français comprendraient la référence. Mais comme de toute manière je la tiens pour intraduisible...

Quake 3 va devoir trouver une astuce en fonction de son contexte !


----------



## Quake 3

Merci de vos réactions à tous. 

Le contexte, bien sûr du jeu Quake III, un joueur se noie dans l'eau, et en mourrant, lance cette phrase. Intéressant 'L'Antre de Davy Jones", je ne connaissais pas du tout...


----------



## Arrius

Jocaste said:


> Dans la version française du film (qui est très bien au passage ), _Davy Jones's Locker_ a été traduit par _l'antre de Davy Jones_.


No, Jones's is grammatically correct here but every Englishman brought up on "Treasure Island" says Davy Jones' Locker. As you probably know it is often the the custom to use the apostrophe wihtout S at the end of a name ending in S e.g. Moses' miracles (Moses's, pronounced Moseses would not be nice). O.K., I agree it is St James's Park!
See corroboration here:
http://imdb.com/title/tt0112809/


----------



## Quake 3

To conclude, could anyone tell me as clearly as possible what he understands when he reads *'Got me a condo in Davy Jone's locker.'*?
Let's forget the Jone*s'* problem, and please, I'd really apreciate if you could reformulate this sentence in English, so I could be able to find a proper French translation.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## sylvian

Tu peux pas utiliser ce qui n'existe pas en francais...
3it's raining dogs and cats" ="il tombe des cordes" (et non pas des chats et des chiens)
Le poete est pas franchement connu en france...oublies l'utilisation de son nom et donc de la reference...
Utilise plutot autre chose..."je m'en vais nourrir les poissons!" (tiens ca c'est marrant!)


----------



## Quake 3

Je suis on ne peut plus d'accord, je suis prêt à traduire de n'importe quelle façon du moment que la traduction française reste proche, dans l'idée, de celle anglaise. Votre proposition française me semble tout à fait appropriée ici, vu le contexte, mais je voudrais juste que vous me confirmiez qu'elle suit l'idée que laisse transparaître la phrase anglaise. Et si en plus d'être rigolote, elle vaut tout à fait *Got me a condo in Davy Jone's Locker*, alors oui, je la garde! 
Et un grand merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## sylvian

C'est tres simple il faut s'imaginer ce que dirait le capitaine Crochet ou le pirate d'un film genre "Les Goonies" en voyant qu'il va faire le grand plongeon dans un océan plein de requin... (t'imagine en plus un bateau avec un tresor au fond de l'ocean et cest parfait!)
Franchement je vois pas mieux...a moins que tu veuilles faire dans le secondaire (du style "j'suis cuit!')


----------



## Quake 3

OK, alors dans ce cas, c'est parfait. Je la garde! Merci beaucoup pour votre aide et vos explications bien précises. C'est juste que j'ai un soucis de précision assez accentué, donc traduire une phrase à la va-vite ne me plaît pas du tout, mais là je suis convaincu, je m'en vais de ce pas la traduire.
Merci infiniment!


----------



## kiwi-di

sylvian said:


> C'est tres simple il faut s'imaginer ce que dirait le capitaine Crochet ou le pirate d'un film genre "Les Goonies" en voyant qu'il va faire le grand plongeon dans un océan plein de requin... (t'imagine en plus un bateau avec un tresor au fond de l'ocean et cest parfait!)


C'est extact.  Mais je n'aurais pas pu le dire si bien en français.


----------



## pieanne

How about: "je viens de me prendre un appart' à Atlantis"?


----------



## Quake 3

Votre réflexion Pieanne est pertinente! 
Because, in French, you can't speak of Davy Jones, almost nobody would understand what you are talking about. It's only a British or American phrase, idiom. Even if _Atlantis_ is far from being the same thing as Davy Jones's Locker, it's somewhat closer to the proper translation.
Any suggestions for another word like _Atlantis_ for this sentence?


----------



## pieanne

Maintenant j'habite dans le Titanic


----------



## Quake 3

LOL, I prefer Atlantis because it's a large place, as we could imagine for Davy Jones's Locker. A large graveyard deep below the surface... the Titanic, everyone knows it and does not allude to death... 
Thanks, anyway!


----------



## pieanne

(Yet, do you think everybody knows about Atlantis?)


----------



## Quake 3

I think and I know that Atlantis is way more famous in the world than Davy Jones's Locker! That's assured! But The Titanic is way more famous than Atlantis...! 
Maybe it's too hard to find a proper translation... Dunno...


----------



## Cath.S.

J'emménage chez les sirènes...


----------



## Arrius

egueule said:


> J'emménage chez les sirènes...


I like it!


----------



## Quake 3

Well, I like it too but a mermaid and a graveyard is quite the opposite! So, with the context, it doesn't fit.
Would "dans les pronfondeurs marines" be ok?


----------



## pieanne

Why not "dans les cimetières marins"? 
I think it should ring a bell in the French brains


----------



## pieanne

I don't think there's such an expression/reference in French...
I guess you'll have to make up your own!


----------



## tourne

pourquoi pas une référence à la cité  d'Ys engloutie au large de la Bretagne ?...


----------



## Corbeau12

Hello everybody! 

La ville d'Ys, c'est une référence sympa, mais c'est pas super connu, non? (en tout cas pas en Suisse)
Concernant les sirènes, si on prend comme référence l'Odyssée, le sens morbide est plutôt présent. 
Sinon, pourquoi pas quelque chose avec les limbes du Pacifique, la référence au cimetière y est, mais si on se réfère au texte de Michel Tournier, ce n'est pas vraiment au fond de l'océan...(enfin, je crois, j'ai pas lu le bouquin).
Sinon, le cimetière des baleines, ça existe probablement pas plus que le cimetière des éléphants mais on l'imagine assez au fond de l'eau. 
Y'a encore le royaume des Abysses...
Bon, je m'arrête là avant d'être hors contexte


----------



## tourne

Pourquoi pas :

je vais nourrir les algues par la racine...

il y a aussi Cousteau... et Jean Gabin dont les cendres ont été dispersées dans l'atlantique, sans parler du triangle des bermudes...


----------



## Corbeau12

Normalement, l'expression est :

manger les pissenlits par la racine, pas les nourrir 

Et les algues n'ont pas de racine


----------



## Quake 3

Mais euh.. il y-a-t'il une notion de mort dans vos propos? Car c'est quand même l'idée principale de la phrase.


----------



## hunternet

Tu peux tenter un jeu de mots tout pourri genre "je vais enfin pouvoir me la couler douce" ?


----------



## tourne

exact je n'avais pas encore pris mon café....

Je vais trinquer avec Cousteau

mais peut être y a t il un problème  d'anachronisme ?

My name is Bernard, Bernard Lermite...


----------



## tourne

Quake 3 said:


> Mais euh.. il y-a-t'il une notion de mort dans vos propos? Car c'est quand même l'idée principale de la phrase.



manger les pissenlits par la racine c'est être mort et enterré...

manger les algues par la racine... en cherchant bien on trouvera sûrement quelques algues ayant des racines...


----------



## Corbeau12

en cherchant bien on trouvera sûrement quelques algues ayant des racines...

Ben non, par définition, une algue n'a pas de racine...
Mais dans le contexte qui nous préoccupe, on s'en fout un peu...


----------



## Cath.S.

Corbeau12 said:


> Ben non, par définition, une algue n'a pas de racine...
> Mais dans le contexte qui nous préoccupe, on s'en fout un peu...


Tout à fait d'accord, àma _manger / bouffer les algues par la racine_ est une excellente trouvaille humoristique !


----------



## Quake 3

Well... si tout le monde s'accorde à dire que manger des algues par la racine est une formule qui peut être employée ici avec le contexte que l'on connaît, alors je vais opter pour elle.
En tout cas, je vous remercie sincèrement à tous d'avoir réagis avec tant d'entrain à mon sujet. Merci beaucoup.


----------



## wildan1

J'ai aussi rencontré _finir en pièces détachées dans le ventre des crabes_, dixit Tintin (_La Mer noire)_


----------



## Nicomon

Je réalise que wildan a réanimé un vieux fil, mais pour futurs lecteurs éventuels... 

On trouve en effet l'expression « _finir dans le ventre des crabes_ » sur cette page avec l'explication « _mourir noyé _». 

Également lu, là où il était écrit _Davy Jones' locker_ en anglais : * le royaume de Jules Verne  *
Si le contexte est clair, on imagine une référence à_ Vingt mille lieues sous les mers.  
_
Sinon, il ne me vient pas d'expression imagée pour décrire le_ fond de l'océan, _dans un contexte où les expressions données sur ce fil ne conviendraient pas.


----------

